# Girl with Cat



## Shiva (Nov 10, 2012)

*Painting in progress*

Girl with Cat 1856 Painting by William Morris Hunt | Oil Painting

Several years ago I commissionned Anne, my favorite niece and accomplished artist, to reproduce the painting you see at right. Between raising her two children, painting and litterally hoarding her works and working in restoration for art works for a museum in Montreal, I finally got to see where my investment was at. The picture on the left. I think it's coming up pretty good but It'll take more years before I hang it up on my wall. I can wait.:smitten:


----------



## Carkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow!!! She sure is talented! That is going to be outstanding, thank you for sharing a masterpiece in progress.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 11, 2012)

When you can't afford the masterpiece itsellf, you go with the next best thing, a very well done copy of the masterpiece. I love this painting by Morris Hunt.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, that's fabulous! I love that painting too. :clap:


----------



## chrismende (Nov 11, 2012)

That's really a wonderful way to utilize some of your resources! The copy is fabulous and when you have it on your walls I'd love to see the image again.
I'm a big William Morris fan but don't know that much about his paintings, only his decorative design.


----------



## chrismende (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah - I see I didn't read the painter's name carefully!


----------



## Paul Mc (Nov 11, 2012)

OMG!!!! Now, that's talent!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 12, 2012)

C'est une très belle toile. Je ne connaissais pas ce peintre

A beautiful painting. I didn't know William Morris Hunt. 

Your niece is very talented!


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree that your niece is very talented, but since I'm me, I have to nitpick about some things.

I think the face of the girl in the copy looks a bit off compared to the original. It's something about the nose/mouth area that looks weird, but it could be the angle of the painting in the photo. Is it possible to see the painting from straight ahead?

Also, the hands look a bit off too, it could again be the angle the photo was taken. Otherwise it seems as if the light (in your niece's painting) hits the girl's left hand, making the top of the hand (carpus?) look, well, wrong. Same thing with the girls right hand in the thumb area...

Whinewhinewhine...  With that said, I must again stress that your niece is _very_ talented and I could never in a million years paint half as good as she can (isn't there a saying about critics and their lack of talent?), despite being a dabbler in art myself. I'm very jealous of her and I think you should be darn proud of her. :clap:


(I hope my criticism doesn't upset you or your niece, I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings)


EDIT:
Forgot to mention that I love the cat's fur in your niece's painting.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 13, 2012)

You must take the angle into account and also the fact that the color is not there yet. She still has to include the different color shades and when that's done, il will look exactly the same. 
She's already done (too) perfect copies of several Auguste Renoir paintings, as well as Vermeer and others. My brother has one copy of a Renoir that must be five feet high and six feet wide. I used to have one with life-size dancers. Of course, she does her own works and even paints fabulous stuff on wood furniture, chests and so on. When I say perfect copies, and mean with the original dimensions. Copyists usually change the sizes of famous paintings to prevent them passing for real.


----------



## nikv (Nov 13, 2012)

She's very talented!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 13, 2012)

Bravo to your nice!!! Great painting skill!


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 13, 2012)

Shiva said:


> You must take the angle into account and also the fact that the color is not there yet. She still has to include the different color shades and when that's done, il will look exactly the same.
> She's already done (too) perfect copies of several Auguste Renoir paintings, as well as Vermeer and others. My brother has one copy of a Renoir that must be five feet high and six feet wide. I used to have one with life-size dancers. Of course, she does her own works and even paints fabulous stuff on wood furniture, chests and so on. When I say perfect copies, and mean with the original dimensions. Copyists usually change the sizes of famous paintings to prevent them passing for real.


Does she have a website? I would love to see more of her work (have a thing for checking talented people's artwork). Pretty please?

It's hard to think away the angle, and HOW ON EARTH CAN SHE DO IT IN BLACK AND WHITE FIRST?! Then she has to paint over it with the colour, doesn't she? I could never do that (can't paint to begin with)... *shakes head*

I don't know much about art so I had to check the names you mentioned. Really liked Vermeer (wonderful light in his paintings and the way he paints textile... wow). So far my favourite artist's are (well, Swedish :wink: ): Alexander Roslin, Karin Broos, and Zorn. I have a thing for realism I think...


----------



## Shiva (Nov 13, 2012)

*La loge*, de Pierre-Auguste Renoir.

Anne made this one for me some 20 years ago. Most pictures and paintings in my house have either women or cats, or both, in them.


----------



## Paul Mc (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh Shiva, you are truly blessed to have such talent in your family!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, this 'Renoir' is really lovely :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Nov 14, 2012)

Well these are attention getters!


----------

